# Ineffective inflator instead of spare wheel



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

I reluctantly accepted the tyre inflator supplied with my Adria Coral instead of a spare wheel. As an experiment I tried to use it finding it would not seal on the valve stem letting air out constantly.
After investigating the problem I found the centre pip on the connector is too high for the valve stem to reach the sealing washer in the base.
I fixed the problem by inserting a small "O" ring into the base of the connector but any fibre washer would probably be suitable.

I suggest if you have an inflator, try before you really need to use it at the roadside.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I personaly would never go without a spare wheel.
I had one puncter on a merc I hit a plastic bag in the road.
It contained a brick.
I had a one inch gash in the tyre.
The next problem was that it was impossible to get a jack under the car as it was so low to the ground.

RAC man did the job.


Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with the above, each and every time I've had a puncture on a car it has left the tyre useless and without a spare I'd have been well and truly stuck.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Spare every time ! 
Earlier this year it took absolutely weeks to source a camper tyre,thanks to dave p we did get one and then bought a further wheel and tyre on our return from the continent. We tried France ,Belgium and Germany and got one delivered from Scotland to Kent in a day howzat for service, happy new year everyone,
bren van der Striche.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Grockel said:


> I reluctantly accepted the tyre inflator supplied with my Adria Coral instead of a spare wheel. As an experiment I tried to use it finding it would not seal on the valve stem letting air out constantly.
> After investigating the problem I found the centre pip on the connector is too high for the valve stem to reach the sealing washer in the base.
> I fixed the problem by inserting a small "O" ring into the base of the connector but any fibre washer would probably be suitable.
> 
> I suggest if you have an inflator, try before you really need to use it at the roadside.


Having a spare has to be a good thing, but as Grockel says making sure what you have works before its dark, raining and cars are zooming past is good advice!

Jason


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Our last 2 MH's did not have a spare wheel, just the inflator and gunge!!.

During work Ive had 2 punchers both to badly damaged to use the the Gunge.

While driving in France and Spain, I have never been 100% happy.

Imagine a puncture in Spain and walking to find help ETC.

1 Do you leave MH

2 Do you leave Mh and Wife !!

Mh not so much of a problem, but I shudder to imagine what could happen with the Wife in the MH....................

WE NOW have a spare Wheel on the rear of our new MH.

Its easy to get off.... Jack works well.... Wheel brace in std form is OK, But I will put in a decent Socket for the wheel nuts


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*spare wheel*

:wink: hi grockel the first thing i did when i bought the m/h was get a spare tyre fix and go is a no no it won't fix rips .some breakdown people will not come out if you haven't got a spare . i all ways change my own with the right jack and wheel brace with extending bar not a lot different then a car . now where to put the spare is on another thread. all the best 2011.jud


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

levoyden said:


> 1 Do you leave MH
> 
> 2 Do you leave Mh and Wife !!
> 
> Mh not so much of a problem, but I shudder to imagine what could happen with the Wife in the MH....................


Thats a very good point, its hard enough to stop mine eating all the choccy hobnobs when I AM there!

Send the wife is best I think.

The only time I had a flat with only gunk to use there was a nice compact simple hole in the tread, but the stuff just ran out.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*no spare!*

Would'nt dream of using my Motorhome without a spare!My wifes car that is generally only used locally has no spare,only a gunge container and electric pump!We have twice had blow outs due to hitting something on the road.Both times it left us stranded.Last xmas day was one occasion.We had to leave the car on the side of the road for 5 days as we could'nt find anyone with a spare wheel to get the car home(AUDI A2).Eventually borrowed the spare from a friends daughters Skoda.I would'nt like to have to change the wheel on my Ford Bucanneer as it's sits under the middle of the van and is lowered via a handle.The problem is that it has to lifted on one side to get the cradle out of the centre of the wheel.I have had a dummy run just in case i have to and have found the best way is to lower it down so that one side of the wheel is supported off the ground.I have tried lowering it onto one of my levellers and that appears to work.But at least with a spare I have the option to change the wheel even though it is difficult.


----------

